# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Рассказы

## Irina

*Часто попадаются хорошие небольшие рассказы. Тема для них.*

----------


## Irina

*Вся наша жизнь игра* 


- А давай наперегонки до горки? – предложил он ей, предвкушая победу.
- Неа. – отказалась она – Воспитательница сказала не бегать. Попадет
потом.
- Струсила? Сдаешься? – подначил он ее и засмеялся обидно.
- Вот еще. – фыркнула она и рванула с места к горке.
Потом они сидели в группе, наказанные, под присмотром нянечки, смотрели
в окно как гуляют другие и дулись друг на друга и на воспитательницу.
- Говорила тебе – попадет. – бурчала она.
- Я бы тебя перегнал обязательно – дулся он – Ты нечестно побежала. Я не
приготовился...

- А спорим я быстрей тебя читаю? – предложил он ей.
- Хахаха. – приняла она пари – Вот будут проверять технику чтения и
посмотрим. Если я быстрее – будешь мой портфель до дому и до школы
таскать всю неделю.
- А если я – отдаешь мне свои яблоки всю неделю! – согласился он.
Потом он пыхтел по дороге с двумя ранцами и бурчал:
- Ну и что! Зато ты не запоминаешь что читаешь и пишешь медленнее.
Спорим?...

- А давай поиграем. – предложил он – Как будто бы я рыцарь, а ты как
будто бы дама сердца.
- Дурак. – почему-то обиделась она.
- Слабо? – засмеялся он – Слабо смущаться при виде меня? И дураком не
обзываться тоже слабо.
- И ничего не слабо. – повелась она – Тогда вот чего. Ты меня тоже дурой
не обзываешь и защищаешь.
- Само собой – кивнул он – А ты мне алгебру решаешь. Не рыцарское это
дело.
- А ты мне сочинения пишешь. – хихикнула она – Врать и сочинять – как
раз рыцарское дело.
А потом он оправдывался в телефон:
- А не надо было себя как дура вести. Тогда никто бы дурой и не назвал.
Я, кстати, и извинился сразу...

- Ты сможешь сыграть влюбленного в меня человека? – спросила она
- С трудом. – ехидно ответил он – Я тебя слишком хорошо знаю. А что
случилось?
- На вечеринку пригласили. А одной идти не хочется. Будут предлагать
всякое.
- Нуу.. Я даже не знаю.- протянул он.
- Слабо? – подначила она.
- И ничего не слабо. – принял он предложение – С тебя пачка сигар,
кстати.
- За что? – не поняла она.
- Эскорт нынче дорог. – развел руками он.
А по дороге домой он бурчал:
- Сыграй влюбленного, сыграй влюбленного. А сама по роже лупит ни за
что... Влюбленные между прочим целоваться лезут обычно...

- Что это? – спросила она.
- Кольцо. Не очевидно разве? – промямлил он.
- Нибелунгов? Власти? Какая-то новая игра затевается?
- Угу. Давай в мужа и жену поиграем. – выпалил он
- Надо подумать. – кивнула она.
- Слабо? – подначил он.
- И ничего не слабо. – протянула она - А мы не заигрываемся?
- Да разведемся если что. Делов-то. – хмыкнул он.
А потом он оправдывался:
- А откуда мне знать как предложения делаются? Я ж в первый раз
предлагаю. Ну хочешь еще раз попробую? Мне не слабо.

- Сыграем в родителей? – предложила она.
- Давай. В моих или в твоих? – согласился он.
- Дурак. В родителей собственного ребенка. Слабо?
- Ого как. – задумался он – Не слабо, конечно, но трудно небось..
- Сдаешься? – огорчилась она
- Не, не. Когда эт я тебе сдавался? Играю, конечно. – решился он.

- Усложняем игру. Ты теперь играешь в бабушку.
- Правда? – не поверила она.
- 3900. – кивнул он – Пацан. Слабо тебе в бабушку сыграть?
- А ты в данном случае во что играешь?
- В мужа бабушки. – засмеялся он – Глупо мне в бабушку играть.
- В де-душ-ку. Как бы ты тут не молодился. – засмеялась она – Или слабо?
- Куда я денусь-то...

Она сидела у его кровати и плакала:
- Сдаешься? Ты сдаешься что ли? Выходишь из игры? Слабо еще поиграть?
- Угу. Похоже что так. – ответил он – Неплохо поиграли, да?
- Ты проиграл раз сдаешься. Понял? Проиграл.
- Спорное утверждение. – улыбнулся он и умер.

----------


## Irina

*Пустота*

Я подняла взгляд. Глаза по привычке искали опору, не учитывая, что вверху надо мной растянулось огромное полотно неба. "Глубокое", - шепнули мысли, скользнув негромким эхом в голове. Оно выглядело именно таким, каким его описывают в книгах – холодное, голубое, гладкое, сияющее белой бархатистой нежностью в предзакатном свете укутанной тучами зари. Прекрасное небо…
Подавив вздох восхищения, стремящийся из груди, я вскочила со скамейки и пошла дальше вниз по улице. Пожалуй, сегодня со мной что-то не так: всю свою жизнь я восторгалась творениями людских рук, и никогда краски природы не могли привлечь меня больше, чем могущество современных мегаполисов. Что-то во мне напряглось до предела, треснуло, надломилось и….изменилось…
Размышления путались, превращаясь в бессвязные обрывки мыслей, сменяющихся в такт моих шагов. Я шла домой.
На лестничной площадке внутри появилось уже привычное ощущение: в квартире меня ждут. Неторопливо доставая ключи, я рисовала перед глазами картины предстоящего вечера: теплая ванна, горящие свечи, родные объятья… В последнее время этому дому довелось перенести полно ссор и размолвок, и нам обоим пришлось пережить немалую долю обид и разочарований… Я чувствовала, как исстрадалась моя душа. Она, измученная горечью лжи и тягостью обмана, жаждала покоя. В сердце теплился крохотный огонек надежды: сейчас я открою дверь, посмотрю тебе в глаза и прочту во взгляде прощение; мы поймем друг друга, и жизнь снова потечет правильным руслом. И все будет точно так, как вначале, когда любовь еще не остыла…
Странное чувство обожгло, когда я переступила порог: что-то не так. Дикой пустотой кричали серые стены прихожей, обреченно всхлипывал под ногами паркет в кухне, взволновано трепетали занавески и бились о холодные крылья ветра, врывающегося в окно. Быстрым шагом я подошла и захлопнула его: в воздухе витал вкус одиночества, и мне не хотелось дополнять его еще и мерзлой ветреной обреченностью… Я устало прислонила голову к гладкому стеклу и закрыла глаза. Тишина квартиры сообщала многое: но я так не хотела, нет, я не могла в это верить… Только не в этот день, не сейчас, когда мир под ногами слишком ненадежен, и кажется, что земля вот-вот рухнет, и вся пройденная жизнь, кадрами мелькая перед глазами, канет в черноту.
Я медленно побрела в гостиную, опасаясь худшего. Руки дрожали, а к горлу подкатывал странный горький комок: я знала, что там увижу, но не могла смириться. Я легонько толкнула дверь и…
Пустота.
Ты ушел.
Первое, что я подумала: когда я в последний раз плакала? Мне так и не вспомнился тот день. Слезы – спутники страдания; я же за эти месяцы выстроила вокруг себя такую прочную стену эгоизма и лжи, что места для страдания в моей жизни просто не осталось.
Второй мыслью было слово "почему". Родившись где-то в глубине сознания, оно выскочило на поверхность и с нарастающей громкостью забилось в висках. Почему, почему, почему…
Почему ты ушел? Тут же заговорила совесть - упрекнула, словно кольнув в сердце острой иголкой: я сама виновата. Да, это я…я сама все разрешила… Когда отвергла, отвернулась, ведомая своею гордостью, вышла вон, громко хлопнув дверью, возвратилась поздно ночью, веселая, будто всем своим видом пытаясь показать, как мне хорошо без тебя, ужалила обидным словом, глупая, пытаясь излить гнев на саму себя, на свою вторую жалкую, ничтожную, всеразрушающую сущность. Ты просто хотел быть рядом, а я обвиняла тебя в ошибках, содеянных мною, вела себя, как безумная, нет, скорее, пьяная, опьяневшая от собственного безумия, кричала, била, совсем как маленький ребенок, смеялась над твоими печальными, полными сожаления, разочарования и боли глазами… Ты говорил, очень много говорил: теплые успокоительные слова о любви, о нашем совместном будущем; я никогда тебя не слышала. Я жила собой и для себя; ты жил мной и для меня…
Почему я так поступала? Не знаю… Наверное, ощутив всю полноту счастья, я от чего-то вдруг захотела свободы… И только сейчас я осознаю, как угрожающе на меня давят мрачные стены нашего дома – теперь опустевшего. Моя свобода – это ты.
Почему мне не больно?..
- Мне…не…больно… - прошептала я охрипшим голосом.
Внезапно вся правда происходящего навалилась на меня гнетущим грузом; стало тяжело дышать. Я засмеялась, засмеялась так, будто в один миг сошла с ума от горя, так, как никогда еще этого не делала…засмеялась над собой, слабой, брошенной, беспомощной, получившей по заслугам… Однажды ты назвал меня бессердечной; я плотно прижала дрожащие от смеха руки к груди – интересно, его действительно там нет?.. Я рухнула на колени и покатилась на пол, прижавшись щекой к его холодной поверхности. Не осталось больше сил…ни на что…и мой смех никак не утихал… Лишь через несколько минут я поняла, что на самом деле не смеюсь - я просто рыдаю. Вот он – день, когда я наконец-то заплакала, искренне, по-настоящему… Стало легче. В теле медленно разливалась щемящая боль…
***
Бывают дни, когда все кажется бессмысленным. Ночь проходит быстро и незаметно в полудреме, без снов, и утром с сожалением вспоминается, что когда-то они были…яркие, волшебные, детские сны… Ты раздвигаешь шторы, впуская в комнату тусклый свет, мелкими полусонными шагами добираешься до кухни, делаешь утренний кофе и вдруг на секунду застываешь, пораженный промелькнувшей в голове мыслью: «Зачем это все?». Так было вчера, так будет завтра. Так будет всегда… Однотонно, однообразно, словно ты не человек, а заведенный механизм с маленьким ключиком в спине. Уже вовсе не хочется этого горького кофе, этого тусклого света из окна в спальне, приглушенного густым туманом. Ты хочешь упасть обратно на подушку, свернуться в тугой непроницаемый комочек, оградиться от всего, что сулит твой холодный мир, сделать так, будто тебя нет и никогда не было, а все, содеянное тобой на земле – лишь чье-то старое полустертое воспоминание. Воздух все сгущается, ты чаще дышишь и уже представляешь, как твое тело медленно растворяется, превращаясь в серую дымку, а по рукам и ногам разливаются тепло и спокойствие. Ты исчезаешь, чтобы, подобно птице фениксу, через тысячу лет возродиться в новом теле, наполненном силой, энергией, жаждой к жизни…
И тут же сознание, пристыженное мрачными размышлениями, загоняет родившееся желание куда-то глубоко, в темноту, забивает в стены твоей памяти, пряча отзвуки ударов в глухом стуке пульса в висках. Ты пытаешься отогнать пустые слова, строго уверяя себя в том, что жизнь не идет бесследно, и все в ней, так или иначе, имеет смысл.
Вот только конфликт с самим собой повторяется каждое утро, и чем дальше, тем сильнее тебе кажется, что все вокруг – просто отдельно вырезанные кадры из тоскливого фильма длинной в несколько скучных часов. Через пару дней ты отказываешься от кофе, а вскоре перестаешь открывать окна по утрам – зачем?, ведь все равно небо снова затянули унылые тучи…
Каждый день, каждый час, каждый миг ты начинаешь понимать, что тебе чего-то не хватает, чего-то очень важного для полноценного существования, чего-то, что бы заполнило пустоту собственных глаз, которую ты встречаешь постоянно, глядя в зеркало. Что стало с тобой? Ведь когда-то жизнь была в радость… А сейчас в ней только безмерная усталость, сухость и скупость серых будней, уныние сонных одиноких вечеров…
И ты снова мечтаешь потеряться в суматохе дней, микроскопической пылинкой раствориться в круговороте чьих-то жизней, отдаться на произвол изменчивой судьбе, сплетя вокруг себя непробиваемый защитный кокон…в общем, сделать все, лишь бы ощутить себя как можно меньше и незаметней, как будто при этом чернеющая пустота внутри тоже уменьшится и не будет так часто напоминать о себе колючей ненавистной болью…
***
Так я жила целую неделю. Неделю я молчала. Старалась избегать зеркал. Не смотрела на яркий свет: резало глаза. Не выходила на улицу: холод пробирал до костей. Неделю я уговаривала себя, что тебя не существует. У меня получилось, и в пасмурных комнатах больше не ощущалось твоего присутствия. Твой запах выветрился вместе с осенним ветром. Но упрямая душа кричала вновь и вновь: здесь слишком пусто…я что-то упустила…потеряла…что-то, о чем в спешке заставила свой разум позабыть…
Потому, когда в тот судьбоносный день мне позвонили и сообщили о твоем несчастье, я не сразу встрепенулась и рванулась к тебе. Несколько секунд я вспоминала. И трудно представить, сколько усилий мне потребовалось, чтобы выудить из засекреченных уголков памяти стертые воспоминания…
На крыльце больницы я дрожала от волнения и страха; воображение рисовало все ужасы ночной аварии. Я не могла ни о чем думать; у меня просто не получалось. Мысли лихорадочно метались одна за одной, не давая сосредоточиться и успокоиться, ведь, в конце концов, ты жив… Совесть неистово бушевала, требуя признать одно: в этом моя вина. Моя и больше ничья…
Ты шел с трудом; тебе было больно. Твои темно-серые глаза – утомленные, огорченные… Мои – умоляющие, полные безответной надежды. Кажется, ты был удивлен увидеть меня здесь и сейчас, в момент своей слабости. И в ту минуту, когда между нами внезапно стала пустота, будто прочная стена, из-за которой мы никогда друг друга не поймем, мне вдруг яростно захотелось разбить ее на миллиарды невидимых осколков, изо всех сил ударив своим отчаянием…
Я несмело протянула тебе ладонь. Пустота задрожала.
- Сначала? – тихо спросила я. На твоем лице проскользнули смятение, боль, гнев… В этот миг я осознала, как иногда важно сделать выбор…правильный выбор…
Ты опустил глаза. Сомнения… Я и не думала, что ты сможешь меня простить. И не мечтала, что сейчас же отбросишь все предрассудки, обиды, оскорбления и начнешь жизнь заново, со мной. Я ждала, не дыша, ведь казалось, что любое дуновение воздуха необратимо повлияет на твое решение. Я думала, что приму его, каким бы оно не было, и понимала, что теперь для меня слово "навсегда" наполнится новым особым значением. Я оставлю тебя навсегда. Или я буду рядом… Навсегда.
Пустота напряглась; по ней пробежали тревожные волны.
Ты посмотрел в мои глаза. Во взгляде отражалась решимость.
- Да,- наконец-то ответил ты. И вложил свои пальцы в мою ладонь.
Я почувствовала, как падают наземь остатки пустоты…

----------


## Irina

*Крылья*

Маленький ангел сидел на облачке, свесив ножки.Он наблюдал за городом, который казался ему муравейником. Вдруг в окне одного дома он увидел знакомое лицо.
“Это ведь она”,- подумал ангел и плавно начал спускаться вниз. Вот его маленькие ножки уже коснулись земли, он приоткрыл дверь подъезда и скользнул в маленькую щель. Поднялся на девятый этаж и оказался рядом с той самой дверью.
Маленькой ручкой он дотронулся до звонка, и его пронзительный крик встревожил тишину.”Кто там?”-спросил когда-то знакомый голос.
-Это я,  Ангел.
-Не знаю никакого Ангела. Вы, наверное, ошиблись квартирой!
-Да нет же, я не ошибся! Это я же я, Ангел… открой пожалуйста…
Дверь открылась, и Ангел увидел ЕЁ. Она была уже не та…Замученная, бледная, в старом халате… “Неужели это ты? Что с тобой стало?!”- воскликнул Ангел.
-Мы знакомы??? Я вас впервые вижу. Что вам нужно? Зачем вы здесь?
Тусклыми глазами смотрела девушка и ничего не понимала.
-Ты ничего не помнишь?
-Нет. Я очень устала, и советую вам побыстрее убраться отсюда. Тем более скоро придет мой муж. Я думаю, он будет не очень рад видеть в своем доме посторонних. Она села за стол и повернулась спиной к Ангелу. Ангел подошел к ней поближе и робко обнял ее за плечи, прижался к ее спине своим маленьким тельцем. “Я сейчас тебе кое-что покажу, пообещай,что сразу же уйдешь”… Она сняла халат,и на ее совершенном теле,на ее персиковой спине,в районе лопаток, находились два ужасных шрама… “А теперь уходи”….
В дверь позвонили, и она вздрогнула. Поспешно встала со стула и побежала открывать дверь. Это был ее муж. “А это кто еще???”- недовольно буркнул муж. “Он уже уходит”- строго посмотрела на Ангела девушка. “Я голоден, через 5 минут приду есть”- заявил муж. Девушка поторопилась на кухню. “Дверь вот там, - указал пальцем на дверь мужчина. - Убирайся!”
В больших глазах Ангела показались слезки.
-Где ЕЕ Крылья??? Куда ты дел ее крылья? У нее были огромные белые крылья. Зачем ты их отрезал??? Ты же погубил ее!- захлебывался в слезах Ангел.
-Понимаешь, мы любим друг друга… И соответственно спим вместе! А знаешь, как мешали этому крылья! Ей было неудобно лежать на спине, поэтому я их и отрезал! Теперь все у нас в порядке! Мы счастливы!
Ангел уже вышел на улицу, где шел мокрый снег…
“И все-таки вы не любите друг друга!!! Она погибнет с тобой…”- крикнул Ангел вслед… Мужчина выбежал на улицу,но Ангел был уже высоко…
“ПОЧЕМУ???ПОЧЕМУ ТЫ ТАК ГОВОРИШЬ???”- кричал мужчина, смотря в небеса.
“ПОТОМУ ЧТО ЛЮБВИ КРЫЛЬЯ НИКОГДА НЕ МЕШАЮТ”- прошептал Ангел…

----------


## Irina

*Главы из книги Леонида Жарова, Светланы Ермаковой “О ДВОИХ - НАЕДИНЕ”*

Кому давать яблоки, которые недешевы сейчас? Всем подряд, через одного или никому?

Это разговор про «Да» и «Нет», про сильных и слабых, про выбор друзей и недругов, жен и мужей. Да, опять про это – про счастье и несчастье.

—

Ты сильный. Улыбка твоя неутомима, свет глаз неиссякаем, слова не трудны тебе. Тебе ничего не трудно.

Ты неприлично здоров, и тебе непонятно, чего они болеют, другие. Ты, конечно, покуриваешь, пьешь на вечеринках сомнительную жидкость – и с весельем вслушиваешься в себя: может, хоть голова заболит? Ты готов думать, что никогда ничего не заболит.

Ты думаешь также, что никогда не умрешь, хотя и прикидываешься смертным, как все.

От избытка жизненности ты бьешь кулаком в стену, и у тебя чешутся кулаки проломить любую стену, которая встанет на твоей дороге.

К тому же тебе повезло с ростом, лицом, и длинные ровные пальцы твоей ладони удостоверяют породу.

Еще тебе повезло с мамой, которая шьет почти фирменные вещи, а маме повезло с машинкой, которая шьет.

И, что важно, у тебя бесстрашный ум. Тебе не бывает скучно, тебе очень интересно с миром и с собой. Тебе не снятся плохие сны, ты не веришь в приметы и гороскопы, а веришь в жизнь, которая тебя не разлюбит.

И многие думают, что ты любимчик у жизни и предрекают удачу.

А мы удачу не предрекаем, извини.

—

Будут две девушки.

Первая – ничем не особенная, во всем средняя, среднего роста, среднего веса и ума тоже среднего. Но – доступная. Доступная не всем, доступная только тебе. Она, кажется, была верна и доступна тебе еще до того, как вы познакомились. Про таких говорят: «она его очень любит». И еще говорят: «она очень добрая», больше нечего сказать.

А, вот еще одна примета: у этой девушки наверняка было трудное детство: корова забодала, или гусак укусил, или парень в кусты тащил.

И эта очень добрая очень тебя любит. Честно говоря, ты забываешь о ней днем, зато она пригождается ночью. Что делать, сильные днем сильны и ночью.

Потом встретится тебе вторая девушка - с легким детством, легким характером, легкой походкой и легкой улыбкой. С ней хорошо не только ночью, но и днем.

Надо бы жениться на второй, но ты женишься на первой, у которой было нелегкое детство. Неужели ты испортишь ей остальную жизнь?

Благодаря своему нелегкому детству, эта девушка умеет считать, сколько яблок в ее корзине. И она давно сосчитала, что ей нужен такой, как ты. Такой, как ты – не ты.

На завоевание такого, как ты, будут созваны все ее женские силы, из которых главная – слабость.

Кому дать яблоко? Легкой, удачливой, которая переживет и даже не заплачет? Или этой заплаканной, которая, похоже, не переживет?.. Ты выберешь заплаканную.

На самом деле, выбрали тебя. Девушки выбирают мужей, даже не зная их имени. Цитируем из жизни: «Я увидела его на танцах и сказала себе: он будет моим мужем!».

На свадьбе будет горьковато, но ты развеселишься тем, что жизнь большая. Жизнь большая, и ты у нее любимый, она даст тебе сил сделать счастливым твоих женщин, твоих детей, твою маму, которая сидит в уголке и думает, почему она не успела растолковать своему мальчику, кому давать яблоки и у кого их брать…

—

Ну, а дальше… пройдут несколько лет, и ты устанешь. Ты правильно понял: не десятки лет, а несколько, три – четыре.

Главной заботой твоей жены будет находить себе нелегкости. Ты думал, что сделаешь ее счастливой – так получай!

Если ей попадется хороший начальник и здоровый ребенок – она заболеет сама. Если не получится тяжело заболеть, будут другие трагедии, предательство друзей, например. Цитата из жизни: «Опять меня предали. Прямо в глаза глядя. Как я пережила это? Никому теперь не верю!».

Конечно, жена предпочла бы другое оружие, чтобы не пускать тебя, чтобы ты не ушел.

Быть женщиной, а не старушкой, но это трудно. На это жалко сил.

Ты и так не уйдешь, ты не бросишь ее, которую в детстве обманула корова, а недавно забодала подруга. Или наоборот? Неважно, все равно – трагедия.

Но самым метким, двуствольным оружием против твоего ухода будут дети. Двуствольным, потому что их будет двое. Цитата из жизни: «Теперь он не уйдет, теперь у нас дочка. Он ее так любит!».

Еще цитата, из той же самой жизни: «Ему некогда мне изменять. Двое детей, и он на двух работах. Может, третьего родить?».

И однажды, занеся кулак пробить очередную стену, вставшую на твоей дороге, ты вдруг опустишь его. Почти забытая тропинка приведет тебя к той, второй девушке, к той, неплачущей. Ты скажешь ей: «Я лежу с женой, а представляю тебя», - и она заплачет.

Пройдет еще время, примерно год, и твоя любимая скажет: «Мне надоело жалеть твоих детей и твою жену. Мне жалко себя и моих нерожденных детей. Чем мы хуже?».

А ты будешь лежать и думать: «Как я устал. Как не могу я жить!». И впервые подумаешь, что тебя-то никто не жалел. Кроме, конечно, мамы, которую не жалел ты.

И ты впервые подумаешь, что это несправедливо: отдавать свои яблоки людям среднего ума, средней доброты и средней любви.

И ты впервые поймешь, что у тебя пустая корзина.

—

Сильные, бойтесь слабых!

Это они вынудят вас бегать по жизненному кругу, и круг будет сужаться, пока вы не рухнете и не спросите себя: а кто пожалеет меня?

—

Многие укорят нас: а если я слабый? Устаю, боюсь, болею, не могу? Что мне делать, по-вашему?

По-нашему – становиться сильнее. Добывать энергию из улыбки, из морковки, из холодного душа, из ста наклонов влево и ста вправо.

Скажем еще жестче: слабых нет. Есть люди, которым выгодно быть слабыми. Если ты сумел родиться, вырасти – ты уже сильный, ты и не подозреваешь, сколько тайной силы в тебе.

Спросите знакомого «слабого», что он делает, чтобы стать сильнее? Вы услышите отговорки: «Я делал, но …», или «Такой уж я …».

Смотрите, как живет «слабый»:

- он всю жизнь живет там, где ему дали квартиру;

- он работает там, где ему платят зарплату;

- он ест все, что ему продают;

- он лечится там, где его лечат;

- он живет с тем, кто его выбрал;

- он смотрит то, что ему показывают;

- он отдыхает там, куда дали путевку…

Сейчас такой «слабый» заинтересованно спросит: а как надо отдыхать? а что надо есть?

Не спешите рассказывать ему, что бывает пища, дающая энергию, а бывает – валящая с ног. Про это он много раз читал и потом говорил: это не для меня.

Цитата из жизни: «Когда я впервые заболел, я так испугался! Хотел бросить курить, жарить и лежать. А потом огляделся: и с этой болезнью жить можно! Теперь другая болезнь. Смотрю: и с ней жить можно. Так и живу».

—

Да, люди разные. Одни рождаются сильными, другие заболевают по глупости -своей или родительской. Но если ты болеешь, ты должен быть упрямее здорового: в диете, в тренировках, в ограничениях, в открывании форточек и окон.

Мы согласны признать только одну слабость: слабость ума. Но на эту слабость почему-то никто не жалуется.

—

Можно ли помочь слабому? Нельзя. Пока ему помогают, он имеет роскошь быть слабым. Можно помочь вот как: перестать помогать.

На наших глазах нежизнеспособные люди превращались в очень жизнеспособных, когда оставались один на один с жизнью. Это превращение давалось трудно, слезно, начинались они с угроз «что-нибудь сделать с собой», и действительно – начинали делать себя.

Выгоды слабого на виду: все жалеют, все помогают. В добывании сочувствия и сострадания «слабые» достигают артистизма. Есть у вас такой артист в друзьях? Тряхните головой, вглядитесь – он живет лучше вас! Цитата из жизни: «Вы хотите помогать ей? Помогите лучше себе!».

—

Сколько женщин ухватили свою жизнь только за хвостик, за кончик, к пенсии, потому что жалели якобы слабого. Был муж-пьяница, на которого истрачена жизнь. Все мысли о разводе пресекались: он без меня погибнет!.. Мужья жили-пили в свое удовольствие, а гибла женственность женщин и детство детей.

—

Тогда кому давать яблоки?

Ответ наш – жизненный, оплаченный головными болями, сердечными сбоями, неприязнью к голосу собственного ребенка.

Давайте энергию тому, кто дает ее вам.

*Продолжение следует...*

----------


## Irina

*ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ*
Стоит пристально последить, сколько раз ваш друг пожаловался на жизнь, но никак не изменил ее, сколько раз испортил настроение в разговоре, сколько раз пообедал за ваш счет. И, может, поискать другого человека?

Думаем, что тот, кто пользуется вашим советом и что-то сдвигает в своей жизни – уже отдает. Отдает человек, которому вы дали денег, не деньгами, а трудом, умножением своей силы. И славно!

Давайте яблоки тому, кто хочет стать сильным. Не жалейте!

Ищите сильных. Не задерживайте свой шаг и свое сердце около хитрых и ленивых.

—

Только маленькое предупреждение: искать вы будете долго и со многими разочарованиями. Мы говорим о поиске близкого человека – друга, подруги, мужа, жены. Если согласиться, что человек всегда ждет чуда, то он ждет именно этого чуда. Чуда человека.

Цитата из жизни: «Вам не кажется, что вокруг пустыня? И только далеко-далеко, за горой, живет человек. И за другой горой - тоже человек …».

—

А может случиться, что ты, такой сильный и умный, пропустишь своего человека. И будет это так.

Ты устанешь искать, ты устанешь давать, тебе надоест оставаться в дураках. Тебе надоест давать больше, чем нужно, и ты станешь давать меньше, чем нужно. Ты научишься взвешивать каждое яблоко. Ты научишься, давая маленькое яблочко, утверждать, что даешь большое. Тебе забавно будет, что людей так легко обмануть.

Тут-то и встретится человек. Самое досадное, что и ты, и он сразу поймете, что встретились. Это – настоящее братство, кровное родство. Это - узнавание себя, другого себя, нового себя. Это – счастье несокрушимости и независимости. Когда встречаются две силы – они удесятеряются.

Но человек уйдет от тебя, и знаешь, почему? Ты, как всегда, по привычке, по опаске, начнешь взвешивать, уверять, что яблоки не зеленые, а красные. Ты, наверно, опомнился бы потом, ведь родному брату отдают все, не взвешивая. Просим, опомнись хоть потом, когда кончится чудо, когда уйдет человек.

—

Вот история из жизни.

Жили два друга. Девять лет дружили, а на десятый дружба кончилась.

Первый женился и стал взвешивать.

На чем же? Свои весы ради дружбы он давно отодвинул. Но жена незаметно пододвинула другие. На этих весах было написано: дети. (Жены любят свои интересы объяснять интересами детей). И гирьки были такие: квартира, деньги, нужные люди.

Старая история, но вот к чему она рассказана: знайте, как трудно, почти невозможно перестать взвешивать на чужих весах. Вот мы читаем газету или смотрим телевизор. Нам пишут, говорят.

Нам внушают.

Средства массовой информации – слова достаточно лукавые. Точнее – средства массового внушения.

А есть еще средства семейного внушения. Средства служебного внушения. Все эти средства предполагают весы.

Чудо не признает взвешиваний.

—

Жди теперь нового чуда, и на этот случай прими наш совет: всегда давай больше, чем берешь. Всегда. На всякий случай чуда.

Мы тоже ждем.

Привет тебе, наш потерянный брат! Привет тебе, брат невстреченный! Как ты там, за горой? Почём там у вас яблоки?

О ДРУЗЬЯХ, КОТОРЫХ НЕТ

Я простил всё давно, лишь бы снова пить чай на балконе…

Лишь бы снова ночами секретничать там,

Слушать старые записи на старом магнитофоне.

Так молчу я вослед своим бывшим друзьям.

Из песни И. Ермакова

Почему мужчины умирают рано? Как сделать, чтобы вы со своей женщиной жили долго, счастливо и умерли в один день?

Женщины-то умудряются задержаться до внуков-правнуков. У кого - двадцатилетнего - есть бабушка? Да у каждого двадцатилетнего. А дедушек и не помнят многие.

Спрашиваем у парней: «Почему мужчины умирают рано?». Отвечают сразу и гордо: «Много работают!».

Но девушки такой протест выкрикнут: «Это вы-то много работаете?!».

Тогда второй ответ, посмущеннее: мужчины пьют, курят, жгут-палят себя нещадно, потому и умирают рано.

Ну и следующий за этим вопрос: а почему пьют, почему жгут? Что им – жить не хочется?

Трудно ответить. Не знаем, как отвечали наши дедушки, не застали мы их, не успели подергать за бороду. Трудно ответить.

Тогда в обход пойдем. Всякий знает, о чем говорят выпившие мужчины. О чем? О космосе? О политике? О кино? Тут кивнет любой: за бутылкой мужчины говорят то, о чем молчат трезвыми. Часто ругают жену. Бывает – тещу. Бывает – старого друга. Всегда почти – начальника. Пьяный мужчина приоткрывает, наконец, свою душу, выпускает свои тайные вопросы о себе.

Не смейтесь над мужчиной, который ждет получки, чтобы выпить: он ждет облегчения. Не смейтесь над крылатой фразой подвыпивших: «Ты меня уважаешь?». Это фраза-проверка: можно ли с тобой быть откровенным? Не предашь меня? Не просмеёшь? Будешь ли откровенным тоже?

Девушки, представьте: ваш муж напился с приятелями. Кого вам ругать за это? Приятелей? Мужа? Или свекровь?

Девушки ответят красиво и будут красивыми в этот момент: «Я бы ругала себя. Но постараюсь быть другом своему мужу, зачем ему пить?».

Вот и прозвучало слово: друг.

—

Зачем человеку друг?

Никому не нужна твоя последняя рубаха, и последнюю краюху пополам делить не пришла нужда. Друг для другой нужды нужен-необходим. Друг – это человек, которому можно рассказать всё самое тайное.

—

И как непросто сказать всё. Представьте, у отца неприятность на работе. Придет он домой в слезах?.. Ну вот, видите, как смешно! А разболтать случайному соседу о своих неприятностях? Может? Никогда!

Мы и вырастаем, не зная, что у отцов неприятности. Отец - он мужчина, защитник, ему не полагается.

Вот мама – она и заплакать может, и настроение тебе испортит, если у самой плохое, и по телефону все и всем расскажет. Женщина, как существо более природное, не терпит душевной неясности. Это женщины пишут в газеты, ходят к психотерапевтам (в три раза чаще, чем мужчины), громко ссорятся и громко мирятся.

Женщине можно, а мужчине нельзя, не полагается, не уважается, не принято в обществе. А он живой.

А он живой, и потому так всматривается сквозь папиросный дым в человека, давшего прикурить. Закурили – как-то сблизились, сроднились хоть в этой малости, можно и заговорить.

—

А с другом разговор легкий, не дымный и не пьяный. Друг – это человек, который доброжелательно расскажет тебе о тебе. От него не всегда услышишь то, что хочется. Но он помогает убрать незнание о себе, а значит – убрать страх. А страх – осознанный или нет - главное, что портит и укорачивает жизнь.

—

Вот почему мужчины умирают раньше. Мужчина умирает от невысказанного страха. Он не может сказать женщине: я боюсь. Он не может сказать родителям: я боюсь. Он не может сказать ребенку: я боюсь.

Он боится сказать себе: я боюсь.

Принято, что мужчина не должен бояться.

—

У вас есть друг? Друг – это тот, с кем нестрашно бояться. С другом ты в безопасности. Он тебя не осудит, не ославит. С другом можно хвастаться – безоглядно. Называть себя гением. И – вот еще наслаждение - ругать врагов!

Ну так что, у вас есть друг? А если вы назовете себя гением, он подтвердит (хоть полушутливо): да, ты гений! – подтвердит?

Или смолчит?

Ведь часто место друга занимает удобный для дружбы человек: сосед, сослуживец, шофер, владелец дачи.

Часто есть самый второй друг, но нет самого первого. Если это про вас – не огорчайтесь. Наверняка есть человек, который вас просто любит. Он, возможно, не шибко умен, им не похвастаешься, он не умеет ничего достать. Зато он умеет слушать. Идите к нему, звоните, пишите, встречайтесь почаще.

—

Умение слушать – это умение сказать нужное слово в нужный момент. Этим умением обладают очень умные и очень любящие. Ну, умные – им не до нас. А любящих – любите. Это большая драгоценность в нашей жизни, большое чудо.

—

Ну что, договорились, что друг - это прежде всего облегчитель нашей души? И что возможность облегчить душу жизненно необходима?

Как-то выступали на родительском собрании. На наш вопрос, зачем люди заводят детей, взялась отвечать одна милая женщина. Начала, а потом разревелась. Оказалось – не с кем поговорить до конца откровенно. Муж – молчун, дочку родила – думала, подруга вырастет – и с ней нельзя обо всем… На работе с женщинами – тоже нельзя обо всем. Вроде нет трагедии – нельзя обо всем с одним человеком, говори кусочками со многими… А оказывается – трагедия.

—

Договорились. Теперь почитаем письма, почти все они, как вы догадались, от девушек.

Пишет Таня, студентка. «Мы с подругой говорим обо всем, о парнях, о родителях. Но она … Если я займу у нее сто рублей, она три раза в день напомнит. Купим пирожное, она разломит и возьмет себе больший кусок. Вот я и думаю: кто она мне?».

Думай еще, Таня. Ведь раскрыть душу можно любому первовстречному. Посмотри подруге в лицо: не вымелькнет ли во взгляде радость от твоей нерадости? Зависть от твоей удачи?

Представь, что будет, если тебя полюбит хороший парень, а подруге не повезет?

Ты раскрываешь ей душу, а легче ли тебе становится? Нет ли у тебя чувства, что тебя просто используют, но не любят?

Понаблюдай, повспоминай – и окажется, что это ты рассказываешь подруге все, а она кое-что скрывает.

Кто она тебе? Скорее всего, временный попутчик.

Ищущий находит. Замечено не нами, нами проверено. Ищи Таня, друга.

Еще письмо, от Насти. «Я ушла из дома, жила у подруги. Но когда ей позвонила бабушка, подруга выдала меня. Вы бы простили такое?».

А не знаем. Кто Богу не грешен, кто бабушке не внук?

Было и с нами – отказывали в дружбе. Но всегда имели в виду: повинится человек, улыбнется – простим. Все зависит от качества улыбки при встрече.

—

Вот и сейчас – очень ждем одну улыбку…

—

Что можно простить человеку, с которыми легко и тепло? Думаем, что простить надо все. Все, кроме одного: если станет с ним тяжело и холодно. Или тяжеловато и холодновато.

—

А вот нам мужское письмо. От Николая. «Я собрался жениться. Пришел, сказал другу. Он стал смеяться, что я юный дурак. Теперь у меня есть жена, а друга нет. Может, помириться мне с ним, подойти?».

У каждого в жизни бывают поворотные ситуации. На всю жизнь немного: свадьба, развод, переезд, смена профессии …

Ситуация настолько поворотная, что человек принимает решение сам, хотя часто его не осознает.

К другу вы пришли не за советом, а за подтверждением своего решения. Так, Николай? Вы пришли услышать: да! И друг должен был угадать, распознать (если друг, если любит), какое решение вы приняли. И, конечно, снять с вас напряжение. Поздравить, подбодрить. Пожать руку. Даже если он видит, что решение не принесет вам счастья.

Потом, когда услышите первое «да», он может высказывать опасения, возражения, резоны. И, возможно, убедит не торопиться.

Но часто люди просто говорят: нет! ты что?! зачем? Говорят из хороших побуждений, а получают потерю.

Так в минуту теряют друзей. Так на годы расходятся с родителями. Потому что не учитывается напряженность поворотной ситуации. А когда поворот в жизни совершится, останутся только две оценки: друг был «за» или «против». И если против, то это трудно простить.

Но в любом случае желаем, чтобы у вас с женой получалась дружба.

—

Настойчивый вопрос молодых: что простить и сколько прощать любимым людям?

Первый раз, думаем, надо простить. И не просто сделать вид, что не было, а поговорить, объяснить свою обиду, свою боль. Воспитывайте любимого человека, как ребенка. Не бросайте друзей, пока они любят вас.

Существует инерция, привычка поведения: человек решил быть другим, а сразу не получается. Сразу не женятся, сразу не разводятся, в один день не изменишь характер.

Дайте другу время, прощайте ему. Не то важно, насколько он хорош, а то, хочет ли быть лучше. Главная цель человека – желание улучшить себя. Цените такого человека, их особенно мало сейчас.

—

А теперь скажем возмутительное: если у мужчины есть друзья – у него нет единственной женщины.

Читателя, еще не бросившего это читать, просим вспомнить, почему мужчины умирают рано. И что друг прежде всего – облегчитель души.

А кто лучше любящей женщины знает ваши боли, царапины, опасения? Ваши дерзания и ваши терзания? Ваши возможности сделать большое дело … Кто раньше вас предвидит гнусные происки ваших врагов? Кому еще есть дело до всех ваших дел?

—

Все жены делятся на друзей и врагов.

С женой-врагом едят, спят, молчат, смотрят телевизор, ей приносят зарплату. И очень хотят к друзьям. Поболтать. Поругать жену.

С женой-другом все время болтают. За едой, в постели, за газетой и вместо телевизора. Если расстаются – часто перезваниваются. На важный разговор не идут поодиночке (и на неважный тоже). Решение принимают вместе, не потому что одному трудно, одному неинтересно. Новый год встречают вдвоем. Другие люди мешают, даже друзья.

—

Если думать, что друг – это друг, а жена – это жена, семьи не получится. Ищите жену, которая дотянет до друга. Если вам интересно разговаривать, будет очень интересно делать все остальное.

—

Женская дружба, мужская дружба – это подготовка к дружбе высшей, семейной. Если муж и жена - друзья, семья неуязвима, как ежик. В такой семье мужчина не говорит женщине: я боюсь. Он не боится. И она не боится. Они ничего не боятся.

А еще – позамечайте – их смешит одно и то же. Им очень смешно.

—

Значит ли это, что друг женатого автоматически становится ненужной вещью: сношенной одеждой, прочитанной книгой?..

Нет, конечно. Но надо понимать, что ты не первый, ты – третий. И чтобы не стать лишним, нужны усилия. Придется стать не другом мужа, а другом семьи. Молодые праздничные компании держатся на трех интересах: интеллектуальном, сексуальном и экономическом. Хорошо бы подкрепить дружбу новым общим делом, экономическим интересом.

А еще лучше – самому жениться!

На болтливой хохотушке или хохотливой болтушке, какие вам больше нравятся?

----------


## Irina

*Отрывок из книги «Как жить, когда тебе двенадцать? Взрослые разговоры с подростками»:*

 « ... Конечно, ты ненавидишь этот мамин вопрос: "Что делают под кроватью грязные носки?".

  Или вот еще  противней вопрос: "А это что?".  Как будто не видно, что

  Ну, что они там делают? Ничего не делают, лежат, отдыхают после школы. это тоже грязные носки. Вернее, носок, второго не видно... Сказала бы просто: "Убери!".

  Как только тебя заставляют, сразу возникает чувство, что неохота.

  Вот уже полседьмого вечера. Ты лежишь, усталый после школы. Да еще целый день рос! Это ведь большая работа - когда растет организм!

  Приходит с работы папа. И кричит из коридора, чтобы ты бежал за творогом, который ему поручила мама.

  Попробуй ответь папе: "Сходи-ка ты сам!".  Папа, не открывая рта, объяснит тебе, как он устал. А именно: он тряхнет тебя так, что штаны спадут и натянуться тебе на пятку. Потом папа наденет на твою голову сумку и сунет между зубов  деньги. Ты, продолжая отстаивать свои права человека, плюешься десятками и вырываешься из папиных усталых рук. Тогда тебе дают пинка черным кремовым ботинком, и ты летишь в магазин, восхищая соседей.

                                            - - -

  По дороге за творогом, который ты не любишь уже лет двенадцать, ты пытаешься понять, почему командуют взрослые?

  Вот ход (вернее, бег) твоих мыслей.

  Взрослые делятся на две кучки. Первая куча, большая, на работе не начальники, а подчиненные, повара, продавцы, шоферы. А покомандовать хочется каждому! Вот они и командуют дома.

  Другая кучка - начальники. Те командуют дома по привычке. Если начальника не слушаются на работе, он может уволить. А собственного сына, хоть он последний разлентяй - уволить нельзя. С этим начальник не может примириться. Он выходит, просто выскакивает из себя, когда ему не подчиняются. И тогда начинается то, что не увидишь по самому цветному телевизору.

                                                      - - -

  И вот ты в магазине, в очереди за этим творогом. Ты стоишь и разговариваешь с родителями по душам: "Господа родители! Взрослые заставители! Зачем вы мечтали о ребенке? Неужели вы хотели, чтобы он варил вам манную, мыл грязные, стоял в очереди за обезжиренным? Неужели вы мечтали бросать в него носками, да еще грязными, и рвать об него ремни? Неужели ребенок существует, чтобы работать, ложиться спать в девять часов и не смотреть телевизор?"...»

----------

